# [SOLVED] Is my RAM speed correct?



## A_Heroic_LLama (Dec 16, 2011)

Hello there, I recently put together my own PC designed mostly for gaming. The process was trouble free and I'm glad to say everything worked first time.

The problem is that upon closer inspection, it seems that the speed of my RAM may not be as advertised when I bought it, however I am not at all certain what the actual speed is anyway, and I want to make sure I definitely have the wrong speed of RAM before I do anything about it being sent back.

The RAM I bought was Corsair Vengeance Pro @ 1866MHz in 2*8GB sticks. Here is the exact page I purchased from.
However it seems that my RAM speed is currently 1333MHz. Opening task manager, navigating to performance, then memory shows this speed. Additionally CPU-Z Shows a DRAM frequency of 655.1 MHz (665.1*2=1330.2). Also Speccy gives a similar result, reading "16.0GB Dual-Channel DDR3 @ 665MHz (9-9-9-24)" under the memory section, finally MaxxMEM^2 reads a memory speed of 1330MHz.
Despite these readings being a little confusing, my best guess is that I have memory of 1333MHz instead of 1866MHz. However, of course I may be interpreting these numbers wrong (Or could it somehow be installed wrong?)

My Motherboard is a GA-787X-UD3H, and my processor an Intel i7 4770k. This is a picture of my motherboard. I have installed my 2 RAM sticks into the 2 black ports on the motherboard.

I hope that anybody here will be kind enough to advise me further on this. If you require any further information please ask.
Thanks a lot, A Heroic Llama


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Is my RAM speed correct?*

your motherboard does support that speed however to run at that speed you have to overclock. In some cases its just a simple setting change in the BIOS. You go into the BIOS and find your RAM or DRAM speed and set it to 1866. If that doesn't do it then you have to overclock properly.


----------



## A_Heroic_LLama (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: Is my RAM speed correct?*

Okay, I assumed the RAM would have come running at that speed in the same way a graphics card does. I'll have a look in my BIOS and report back.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Is my RAM speed correct?*

the ram is running at that speed its down to the FSB speed of your cpu and motherboard that doesn't use that speed without changing settings.

Any RAM faster than 1600 on your motherboard requires you to overclock.


----------



## A_Heroic_LLama (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: Is my RAM speed correct?*

Just to clarify, after looking in the BIOS, the RAM speed multiplier is currently set to 13.33, I should be able to safely set this to 18.66 to set my RAM speed to it's advertised speed?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Is my RAM speed correct?*

it will tell you in the manual what to do as the board is rated to run that speed when using faster than FSB RAM. I use ASUS boards mainly and all you do is select the speed its supposed to be.

Just to point out when you bought the board the site you got it from would have shown you the speeds it can run then had speeds probably in brackets with OC at the end meaning you need to overclock or change.


----------



## A_Heroic_LLama (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: Is my RAM speed correct?*

All done, thanks! Like you said, my memory had the _capacity_ to run at 1866MHz, it just wasn't set to do that. A little overclocking with the provided software and it's now working all fine. Thanks a lot =)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

For future reference- Supported Memory for GA-787X-UD3H Mobo is DDR3 2800(OC)/1600/1333/1066 MHz


----------

